# Can Hardly wait.......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... to get back to this spot!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Been sitting in a spot similar to that. A section of hardwoods that butts up to 600 acres of pines and a 50 acre corn field. Did hammer one a couple of weeks ago. Not been hunting much lately because it won't quit raining. 

I am sooo ready for muzzleloading. October 27th can't get here quick enough. My oldest son has a brand new muzzleoader and a new 243 to break in.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

our early Muzzleloader comes in for 3 days Oct 18-20 ... I'm ready too


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

plus I got new ammo for my T-3 7mm08


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought a Remington Model 7 from GreenFord in 7mm-08. I have a couple of loads worked up and I am ready to pop one with it to.
Looking forward to hunting with it.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

model 7's are sweet little guns ... my Dad has one in 243 that I guess I'll get some day ... really do like the Tikka T3 too ... bolt is so slick


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I bought a Remington Model 7 from GreenFord in 7mm-08. I have a couple of loads worked up and I am ready to pop one with it to.
> Looking forward to hunting with it.
> 
> 
> Darin


100 gr bullets ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> 100 gr bullets ?


The first load is a 120 grain Sierra Pro Hunter over a hefty dose of IMR 4350. The 2nd load is a 154 grain Hornady Interlock round nose over a slightly less dose of IMR 4350. I can't remember the powder weights off the top of my head. The 120 grain load is a compressed load. The 154 grain load has a full case but not compressed. 

I have read where people say the 120 grain is too light for deer. I figure I have been killing deer with a 100 grain bullet in 6mm Remington and 25-06 for years. The 120 should do fine. I e-mailed Sierra and the technician that replied recommended the 120 Pro Hunter. He uses it in his 7mm-08 with great success. 

I have shot a truck load of deer with a 125 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip out of a 30-06. The 120 grain in a 7mm-08 has a higher ballistic coefficient so should penetrate better. Not that I had issues with the 125 grain 30 cal bullet. 

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

oops my bad I was thinking of the 243 .... in my 7mm 08 I shoot factory ... I was using Rem 120HP's done alot of damage but want a bullet to hold together better gonna try the Federal Fusion 120 this year 

in my old retired 25-06 I love the 90 gr sierra Game King Hollow point ... flops them dead in their tracks and still will go thru both shoulders


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I used the Federal Premiums in 25-06 for years. They were loaded up with a 100 grain ballistic tip. I had issues with penetration at close range so I started handloading a 100 grain Hornady Interlock. I slowed them down a little. Work much better on closer shots. The Federal Premium factory loads were $40 a box. I paid that for a couple of years but dang. I can handload for way cheaper. Early on I had issues with cases sticking in my sizing die for the 25-06. That is a pain in the ass. That is why I started shooting factory stuff. When I went back to handloading I switched case lube and bought a RCBS die set and have not stuck one since. I have never stuck a case in anything but the 25-06. It gave me a fit until I figured it out. 

I just bought some 95 grain Hornady SST's for the 6mm Remington and my son's 243. I need some powder before I start working up a load. May put that off until after deer season. I have around 30 loaded with partitions. That should do me. May not even hunt with it this year. Really looking forward to using that Model 7.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

M/L season is open this week here. Regular firearms season starts Saturday and runs to January 1st. 12 deer limit of which only two may be antlered bucks. One buck must have 4 points or better on one side.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

early M/L is Thursday, Friday, Saturday here ... done some good scouting today


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 8, 2009)

ML in east TN starts nov 1. I have been eyeing a heavy 8 pt that has been hanging around. Other than that I will be on doe patrol. I only wish I had my walk in cooler done...


----------

